# how acres of pollen for bees to make honey?



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Would it be practicle to plant crops, or fruits just to keep bees busy? 

I mean if I planted clover every year to feed cattle, and set a hive or a few hives near the field, how many acres would it take for the hives to feed themselves?

Would 10 acres of clover, and a water source for the bees be enough for one hive? 10 hives?

WHat about not treating bees for any disease, and only letting the strongest survive. like survival of the fittest. Could a mite, and/or disease resistant bee be found??


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

First some lingo:
Bees make honey from nectar, not pollen. Pollen is the protein in their diets, nectar/honey is their carbs.

Second, bees travel as far as 5 miles from the hive, although usually no more than 3. Still a 3-mile radius around a hive equals an area of over 28 sq miles, which is over 18,000 acres. So while your 10 acres of clover will be nice and handy, your bees will travel far and wide. If your question is how many hives can you have, I'd say "quite a few". I have a friend who lives in a typical subdivision, and has 15 hives in his backyard.

Third, regarding treating for disease: I have money invested in my bees. If there's a draught, I feed them. If I detect high mite counts, I'll treat them (powdered sugar). My bees are raised from "survivor stocks" and I use 'natural' beekeeping methods. See, for example Ross Conrads "Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches to Modern Apiculture" and Michael Bush's: http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm
If you just get some bees and stick them out there and don't monitor & manage them, you'll end up with dead bees. Resistant bees exist, but they still must be cared for. And it seems as soon as bees are bred so that they are resistant to one thing, another disease or parasite comes along...


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

gotcha. thanks. 

I have a lot to learn


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bees fly far and wide to get the good stuff! So, there is no need to plant for them (though many people do, just to KNOW that there is something early for the bees!).

There *IS* a need for a source of water nearby that is NOT your neighbors swimming pool! A great many people set out a container of water next to the hive, with rocks in it so the bees can drink without falling in.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

About disease?

There are bees that are semi-rsistant, but no really resistant bees yet. It will come, but right now even a resistant hive needs help. 

In other words, yes, you WILL need to open the hive on occasion! On the GOOD side, they DO make bee suits that they will not be able to sting through! I knew somebody who was allergic to bees who used one when she worked the hives!


----------

